# Επισκευή Λευκών Οικιακών Συσκευών > Πλυντήριο > [Bosch] Μοτέρ WFL1605

## Markon

Καλημέρα! Χρειάστηκε να αλλάξω ρουλεμάν στο μοτέρ του παραπάνω πλυντηρίου γιατί είχαν φθαρεί από υγρασία και έκαναν υπερβολικό θόρυβο. Όλα καλά, εκτός από το σπάσιμο του κεραμεικού δακτυλιδιού (στα δυο) κατά το ξεμονταρισμα του ρότορα. Το δακτυλίδι κολληθηκε με κόλλα στιγμής και επανατοποθετήθηκε μια χαρά. Όμως το μοτέρ δεν δουλεύει! Είναι εντελώς νεκρό (πάνω στο πλυντήριο). Σε δοκιμαστική πλύση, το πλυντήριο ξεκινάει να τραβάει νερά αλλά δεν κινείται το μοτέρ. Υπάρχει περίπτωση να είναι από το κολλημένο κεραμικό δακτυλίδι; Πριν την επισκευή δούλευε κανονικά, εκτός του έντονου θορύβου. Καρβουνάκια δεν πειράχτηκαν, έχουν δυο εκατοστά υλικό ακόμα. Επειδή το πλυντήριο είναι στην επαρχία και δεν είναι εύκολη η διαδικασία ψαξιματος, προσπαθώ να είμαι όσο το δυνατόν έτοιμος όταν θα το έχω μπροστά μου. Καλωδιώσεις είναι μια χαρά, οπως βγήκαν μπήκαν. Ευχαριστώ για τη βοήθεια.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Τον μαγνήτη τoυ Tachometer εννοείς 
https://www.washerhelp.co.uk/forums/...-motor-broken/

----------


## Markon

Ακριβώς! Υπάρχει περίπτωση να μην δουλεύει το μοτέρ από αυτό το λόγο;

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Σίγουρα δεν θα δουλέψει / δεν γνωρίζω λεπτομέρειες αν αυτό θα το έκανε να μην μπορεί να κάνει ούτε "κιχ" στην προσπάθεια να γυρίσει . Το σίγουρο που ξέρω είναι ότι ένας σπασμένος μαγνήτης δεν θεωρείται σωστός μαγνήτης ακόμη και αν τον κολλήσεις .

----------


## Markon

Ευχαριστώ πολύ για το χρόνο σου. Άρα ψάχνω για μαγνήτη... και βλέπουμε...

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Σωστά , ψάχνεις για εταιρία του μοντέλου σου που δεν έχει πονηρές βλέψεις (για ένα μαγνητάκι να σου πουν ολόκληρο το μοτέρ )

----------


## chipakos-original

> Καλημέρα! Χρειάστηκε να αλλάξω ρουλεμάν στο μοτέρ του παραπάνω πλυντηρίου γιατί είχαν φθαρεί από υγρασία και έκαναν υπερβολικό θόρυβο. Όλα καλά, εκτός από το σπάσιμο του κεραμεικού δακτυλιδιού (στα δυο) κατά το ξεμονταρισμα του ρότορα. Το δακτυλίδι κολληθηκε με κόλλα στιγμής και επανατοποθετήθηκε μια χαρά. Όμως το μοτέρ δεν δουλεύει! Είναι εντελώς νεκρό (πάνω στο πλυντήριο). Σε δοκιμαστική πλύση, το πλυντήριο ξεκινάει να τραβάει νερά αλλά δεν κινείται το μοτέρ. Υπάρχει περίπτωση να είναι από το κολλημένο κεραμικό δακτυλίδι; Πριν την επισκευή δούλευε κανονικά, εκτός του έντονου θορύβου. Καρβουνάκια δεν πειράχτηκαν, έχουν δυο εκατοστά υλικό ακόμα. Επειδή το πλυντήριο είναι στην επαρχία και δεν είναι εύκολη η διαδικασία ψαξιματος, προσπαθώ να είμαι όσο το δυνατόν έτοιμος όταν θα το έχω μπροστά μου. Καλωδιώσεις είναι μια χαρά, οπως βγήκαν μπήκαν. Ευχαριστώ για τη βοήθεια.


Δεν παίρνεις ένα τηλέφωνο εδώ μήπως είσαι τυχερός και έχει τέτοιο Encoder...?? . https://mpro.gr/antallaktika/oikiaka...lintiriou/-823

----------


## diony

Λογικά και χωρίς μαγνήτη ξεκινάει το μοτέρ, αλλά επειδή η πλακέτα ελέγχου δεν παίρνει feedback από την ταχογεννήτρια ανεβάζει στροφές , προσπαθώντας να φέρει κάποια βολτ επιστροφή (έτσι κάνουν τα περισσότερα πλυντήρια )

Πολύ σωστά σου είπε ο Πέτρος να βάλεις οπωσδήποτε καινούριο μαγνήτη , διότι στο στύψιμο ο κινητήρας ανεβάζει αρκετά πάνω από τις 10.000 στροφές

Άρα και με τον κολλημένο μαγνήτη , έπρεπε να περιστρέφεται το μοτέρ

Στο ξεμοντάρισμα απομάκρυνες τα πηνία του στάτη , από το καπάκι με τα καρβουνάκια ??

----------

Κυριακίδης (04-08-19)

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> Στο ξεμοντάρισμα απομάκρυνες τα πηνία του στάτη , από το καπάκι με τα καρβουνάκια ??


Δηλαδή υποψιάζεσαι ότι στην επανασυναρμολόγηση δεν πρόσεξε στο κούμπωμα (επαφές ευαίσθητες στο κούμπωμα με τα πηνία του στάτη) το πιθανότερο για κάποιον ανυποψίαστο .
Εάν υποθέσουμε δεν βρει με τίποτα τον μαγνήτη / κατά την γνώμη σου μπορεί να βρούμε καμιά πατέντα να βάλουμε τρικλοποδιά στον κατασκευαστή?

----------


## diony

> Δηλαδή υποψιάζεσαι ότι στην επανασυναρμολόγηση δεν πρόσεξε στο κούμπωμα (επαφές ευαίσθητες στο κούμπωμα με τα πηνία του στάτη) το πιθανότερο για κάποιον ανυποψίαστο .


Πιθανό να έγινε και αυτό που λες *Η* να μην πάτησαν τα καρβουνάκια





> Εάν υποθέσουμε δεν βρει με τίποτα τον μαγνήτη / κατά την γνώμη σου μπορεί να βρούμε καμιά πατέντα να βάλουμε τρικλοποδιά στον κατασκευαστή?


Νομίζω μπορεί να βρει μαγνήτη σε οποιοδήποτε τεχνικό πλυντηρίων, από παλιό μοτέρ ίδιας μάρκας , φυσικά να επιβεβαιώσει τυπικά τις διαστάσεις

Για καινούριο δεν ξέρω αν πουλάει η αντιπροσωπεία

----------


## Markon

Νομίζω κατάλαβα τί λέτε. Στο ξεμονταρισμα βγήκαν και τα καρβουνάκια, μαζί με τις βάσεις τους, και ξαναμπήκαν μετά. Θεωρώ δύσκολο να μπήκαν με τρόπο που να μην πατάνε. Εξαλλου, τα ίδια έβαλα. Το σώμα του μοτέρ είναι κάπως τετραγωνισμένο, με συγκεκριμένο τρόπο που κουμπώνει. Αν πας να το δέσεις αλλιώς, απλά δεν κάθονται οι μακριές βίδες που το πιάνουν. Γενικά, είναι δύσκολη η συναρμολόγηση για κάποιον άπειρο, γιαυτο είχα βγάλει και φωτό κάθε βήμα και τις ακολούθησα από την ανάποδη. Θα ξανακάνω ένα τσεκάρισμα, και σκέφτομαι να δώσω κατευθείαν ρεύμα στα καρβουνάκια για να δω αντίδραση. Τί θα λέγατε για 12V συνεχές, για να μην έχουμε τίποτα εκπλήξεις; Θα συγκινηθεί το μοτέρ, ή να δοκιμάσω 230 κατευθείαν;

----------


## diony

Μην κάνεις πειράματα στην τύχη

Αν έχεις ένα ωμόμετρο μπορείς να κάνεις κάποιες μετρήσεις ??

Δεν απάντησες στην ερώτηση _ Στο ξεμοντάρισμα απομάκρυνες τα πηνία του στάτη , από το καπάκι με τα καρβουνάκια ??_

----------


## Markon

Μπορώ να κάνω μετρήσεις. Στην ερώτηση, ναι τα πηνία απομακρύνθηκαν.

----------


## diony

από τα 6 άκρα που βγάζει το μοτέρ ,πρέπει να σου δείχνουν ανά 2 διπλανά μεταξύ τους κάποια ωμ (*εννοείται η συσκευή εκτός πρίζας και το μοτέρ αποσυνδεδεμένο από την φύσα του*)

Τα πολλά ωμ στη μία άκρη είναι ταχογεννήτρια ,τα 2 μεσαία είναι τα καρβουνάκια που εφάπτονται στο ρότορα και το άλλο ακραίο ζευγάρι είναι τα πηνία του στάτη συνδεδεμένα σε σειρά μεταξύ τους

Αν δεν πάρεις ενδείξεις , γράψε ποιο ζευγάρι δεν δείχνει

πιθανό τα πηνία που απομακρύνθηκαν να μην κούμπωσαν στις υποδοχές που καταλήγουν στους ακροδέκτες σύνδεσης του κινητήρα ,ή σε πολύ σπάνια περίπτωση να μονταρίστηκαν κατά 180 μοίρες μετατοπισμένα

Oτι γράφω είναι εκδοχές ,κάνε μετρήσεις και βλέπουμε

edit
να σημειώσω πως θα χρειαστεί να αλλάξεις το μαγνήτη της ταχογεννήτριας *οπωσδήποτε*

----------


## Markon

Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ για το χρόνο σου. Ξεκινάω να βρω μαγνήτη και αμέσως μετά τις μετρήσεις.

----------

